# Farm Jobs and Backpacking Work Story



## Farmnsquare (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello Farm Workers & Backpackers

Do you have a bad farm work experience to share with us? Are you treated unfairly in pay and farm work related matters?

We are looking for someone to share their stories with us, help us be a voice in a documentary ad to raise awareness in our farming community.

Farm & Square Pty Ltd

Farmnsquare . com ( coming soon )


----------

